# Fehler: The left-hand side of an assignment must be a variable



## user474 (24. Jan 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade dabei mir einen kleine Kaffee/Teemaschine zu programmieren, allerdings hänge ich gerade an einer Stelle. 

Ich hab mir bis jetzt zwei Klassen erstellt. Eine Bestellung und eine Ausgabe. In Bestellung habe ich meine Variablen Milch, Wasser und drink deklariert und die Methoden set und get ersellt.

Jetzt wollte ich in meine Klasse Ausgabe eine Ausgabe erzeugen. Quasi wenn man die 1 drückt bekommt man die Ausgabe "Hier ist ihrer Bestellung". 
Hab auch schon eine Idee, allerdings scheint diese noch Fehlerhaft zu sein.
Eclipse meldet mir den folgenden Fehler : The left-hand side of an assignment must be a variable.
Ich versteh die Fehlermeldung nicht, bzw. was ich ändern soll damit meine Ausgabeeinheit funktioniert.

Vielen Dank


```
public class Ausgabe {
		
	public static ausgabe (Bestellung Eingabe){
		String s = "";
		if(Eingabe.getDrink() = 0) s = "Keine Bestellung abgegeben";
		if(Eingabe.getDrink() = 1) s = "Cappucino";
		if(Eingabe.getDrink() = 2) s = "Kaffee";
		if(Eingabe.getDrink() = 3) s = "Tee";
		if(Eingabe.getDrink() = 4) s = "ungültige Auswahl";
		System.out.println("Hier ist ihre Bestellung");
		System.out.println("Eine Tasse" + s + "zu" + Eingabe.getLevel()+ "ml befüllt");
		System.out.println("Davon sind" + Eingabe.getWater() + "ml Wasser und" +Eingabe.getMilk()+ "ml Milch");			
		}
```


----------



## Gast2 (24. Jan 2013)

```
if(Eingabe.getDrink() = 0)
```
Das = Zeichen ist eine Zuweisung, Vergleiche macht man mit ==.


----------



## Timothy Truckle (24. Jan 2013)

```
=
```
ist ein Zuweisungsoperator, Vergleichsoperator ist 
	
	
	
	





```
==
```
.

bye
TT


----------



## user474 (24. Jan 2013)

Vielen Dank =)


----------



## User474 (24. Jan 2013)

Eine Frage hab ich noch.

Wie kann ich denn jetzt die Methode testen, ob sie wirklich das macht was ich will?

Ist das über System.out.println(); in der Main-Methode möglich??


----------



## Timothy Truckle (24. Jan 2013)

User474 hat gesagt.:


> Eine Frage hab ich noch.
> 
> Wie kann ich denn jetzt die Methode testen, ob sie wirklich das macht was ich will?
> 
> Ist das über System.out.println(); in der Main-Methode möglich??


Dafür gibt es Test-Frameworks, wenn man's richtig machen will (JUnit wäre eins).

Aber KommandozeilenAusgaben zu Testen ist generell nicht trivial.

Am besten sind Methoden mit Rückgabewerten zu testen, da kann man einfach eine Exception werfern wenn nicht der richtige Wert zurückkommt (natürlich auch in der 
	
	
	
	





```
main
```
 Methode).

bye
TT


----------

